# Problem mounting hard drives...

## Nameles

I just added two new drives to my system, and took out one (2 new hds, took out a cd), I guessed at what I needed to put in my /etc/fstab, and here's what I came up with:

/dev/hda1               /boot           ext3            noauto,noatime         1  1

/dev/hda2               none            swap            sw                     0  0

/dev/hda3               /               ext3            noatime                0  1

#/dev/cdroms/cdrom0     /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         noauto,ro,user         0  0

/dev/fd0                /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto                 0  0

/dev/hdc1               /mnt/drive80    ntfs            noatime                0  2

/dev/hdd1               /mnt/drive120   ntfs            noatime                0  2

Unfortunately, it's not working... Any help?

----------

## yngwin

Aee the new drives partitioned and formatted?

----------

## Nameles

Yeah, in webmin they show up as partitioned and formated as NTFS.

----------

## Frodg

Have you got NTFS support compiled into the kernel?

(btw - from what I understand NTFS support is not too reliable in Linux yet)

----------

## Nameles

I thought I enabled it when I compiled, is there any way to check?

----------

## Frodg

If you look at your config file in /urs/src/linux you should see it enabled:

under File Systems > DOS/FAT/NT >

CONFIG_NTS_FS = y

----------

## Nameles

It's compiled in there

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_NTFS_RW=y

----------

## Gelfling

As a user I can mount a drive but if I try to ls the drive or access it I get "permission denied".  Here's my /etc/fstab:

/dev/hde1               /boot           ext3            noauto,noatime          1 1

/dev/md0                /               ext3            noatime                 0 0

/dev/hde2               none            swap            defaults,pri=1          0 0

/dev/hdg2               none            swap            defaults,pri=1          0 0

/dev/sdb1               /mnt/disk_1     ntfs            defaults,users,rw       0 0

/dev/sdb2               /mnt/disk_2     ntfs            defaults,users,rw       0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         noauto,users,ro         0 0

/dev/fd0                /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto,users,rw         0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

none                    /proc           proc            defaults                0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

# Adding the following line to /etc/fstab should take care of this:

none                    /dev/shm        tmpfs           defaults                0 0

I don't know what I did wrong that's preventing me from accessing these 2 windows partitions. The 120GB hd is connected to my promise sata connector and I'm running Raid 0 on my 2 74gb Raptors.

----------

## lbm

Gefling >>

Your problem might be that you cant access the mount point ?

Have you checked that you have the correct permissions there ??

Nameles>>

Whats not workin ?

The mount, the access to the driver, or ???

----------

## Gelfling

I asked the question and I found the answer in another thread. All I did was use umask=000 now I can access my ntfs partitions.

----------

